
Mixing R, Python, and Perl in 13 lines of code - llambda
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2012/02/09/mixing-r-python-and-perl-in-13-lines-of-code/
======
johndcook
Right after I posted that, I realized I was missing a line, so now it's 14
lines.

